# My car



## Tanya2 (Mar 3, 2019)

My car has been repossessed can Uber help me get it back so that I can continue to drive or give me other options.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

No, but you can maybe try for an Uber rental. Sorry to hear about your situation, things will get better


----------



## Tanya2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanx... Divorce has me under. This is Crap!!


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Negative on a car, but I hear they're working on a new wife feature.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Negative on a car, but I hear they're working on a new wife feature.


Uber Wife?! Ping... make a sandwich.



Tanya2 said:


> My car has been repossessed can Uber help me get it back so that I can continue to drive or give me other options.


If RS is your best option right now, look into a rental, but beware.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya2 said:


> My car has been repossessed can Uber help me get it back so that I can continue to drive or give me other options.


Uber won't help you get your car back.

Uber might have rental options, however, but the price might be too steep.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

First why was your car repossessed couldn't afford the payments or other reasons.can you buy back your car if not then the next best thing is look for something for a few thousand dollars to try to get a loan on that or pay for it in full.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Tanya2 said:


> My car has been repossessed can Uber help me get it back so that I can continue to drive or give me other options.


Yep all you have to do is call 1-800-you are F'd, let us know how it turns out, GL, JMO


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## jimmiewilliams (Mar 20, 2019)

I agree With @*Irishjohn831*


----------

